

Node.js REPL support for ClojureScript - nicolast
http://swannodette.github.io/2014/12/29/nodejs-of-my-dreams/

======
coding4all
"Under the new infrastructure all the builtin REPLs are capable of booting on
modern hardware in a second or less." \-
[https://github.com/clojure/clojurescript/wiki/Custom-
REPLs](https://github.com/clojure/clojurescript/wiki/Custom-REPLs)

